# Code von Netbeans editieren



## Marfir (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe oft das Problem, dass ich den Code nachträglich von Netbeans verändern will, es aber nicht darf. Z.B. um ein Steuerelement später als static zu deklarieren oder oder oder

Wie mache ich das?
Gibts da irgend wo eine Option, mit der man den Schutz ausstellt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2006)

Du bist nicht der erste, der danach fragt. Forumsuche!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4665
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=25128
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28354
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=27133
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7989

Viel Spaß beim Schmökern.


----------



## Marfir (2. Mai 2006)

Danke!


----------

